# Keg King Kegerator Mk 3



## postmaster (23/2/18)

Help wanted. 
Looks like the electronic board may have got moisture in it. 
Comes on but than starts beeping.
Looks like these boards are no longer available.
Is there any way a STC100 can be wired into the kegerator.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

